# I wish it rained / would rain



## Jeremy gilvert

Hola no estoy seguro de esto pero, quisiera confirmar si estas dos oraciones son lo mismo cuando nos referimos al clima:

1-I wish it rained tomorrow. (implica  posibilidad remota y a veces imposibilidad de cumplirse).

    2-      I wish it would rain tomorrow. (expresa deseos qué se pueden o´ no cumplir).

  -En fin teniendo en cuenta las teorías de cada uno ¿serian correctas las dos oraciones en este caso?





Bueno espero ayuda gracias.


----------



## Cenzontle

> 1-I wish it rained tomorrow. (implica posibilidad remota y a veces imposibilidad de cumplirse).
> 2- I wish it would rain tomorrow. (expresa deseos qué se pueden o´ no cumplir).


Este "rained" (subjuntivo, con la misma forma que el pasado simple) se refiere sólo a una acción habitual.
De modo que podemos decir, por ejemplo "I wish it rained more often in this desert."


----------



## Jeremy gilvert

No entendí tu respuesta. ¿Qué diferencia hay entre "I wish it rained more often in this desert." Y ´´ I wish it rained tomorrow´´.? ¿Por qué dices que está mal?
¿Podrías explicarme? o´ por favor que algien me explique bien eso gracias.


----------



## Oddmania

Jeremy gilvert said:


> No entendí tu respuesta. ¿Qué diferencia hay entre "I wish it rained more often in this desert." Y ´´ I wish it rained tomorrow´´.? ¿Por qué dices que está mal?
> ¿Podrías explicarme?



Hi,

_"I wish it rained tomorrow"_ isn't correct because _"rained" _implies something regular ("une acción habitual", as Cenzontle pointed out). 
The word _"tomorrow" _(future) requires you to use _"would rain"_ instead.
_
I wish it *had rained* yesterday_ [PAST].
_I wish it *were raining* right now_ [PRESENT].
_I wish it *would rain* tomorrow_ [FUTURE].
_I wish it *rained* _(_more often_, etc.) [GENERALLY SPEAKING]


----------



## JennyTW

Jeremy gilvert said:


> No entendí tu respuesta. ¿Qué diferencia hay entre "I wish it rained more often in this desert." Y ´´ I wish it rained tomorrow´´.? ¿Por qué dices que está mal?
> ¿Podrías explicarme? o´ por favor que algien me explique bien eso gracias.


La diferencia es que el primero habla del presente (acción habitual) y el segundo habla del futuro.
"I wish" + past simple (past subjunctive, en realidad) se usa cuando queremos lo contrario de la situación actual, en presente. Para desear algo en el futuro usamos "I wish" + "would". 


¿Así te queda más claro, Jeremy?


----------



## Jeremy gilvert

A ver si entendí es decir ustedes dicen eso por el uso del verbo ´´rain´´ es decir que es algo que en ese lugar llueve a menudo. Entonces cuando yo digo que ´´desearía que lloviera mañana ´´ no tendría sentido porque en mi ciudad llueve con frecuencia como en Inglaterra entonces no tendría sentido desear algo que pasa ´´muy a menudo´´ en mi ciudad que es ´´llueve´´. Entonces por eso ustedes dicen que sería mejor usarlo en un contexto o´´ lugar donde no llueve mucho por ejemplo como en ´´el desierto´´. 
--Pero si podría servirnos si dijéramos que ´´desearía que No´ lloviera mañana ´´ por el hecho de que llueve mucho.  Entonces, ¿Allí si estaría bien usar esa forma? ´´i wish it doesn´t rained´´. ¿Sería correcto?
O´ ¿debería también usar el ´´wish + would´´? ¿Si? o ´ ¿no? 

-Pero no entiendo por qué si funciona con el´´wish+would´´? ´´_I wish it *would rain* tomorrow´´._  Mi pregunta es, ¿luego el verbo ´´rain´´ no indica la misma cosa? es decir ¿no daría lo mismo? ¿Que aquí llueve muy frecuentemente y es absurdo desear que llueva en un lugar que llueve mucho?.. Pero en fin que índica con ´´wish+would ´´ ¿cal seria la diferencia entre las dos estructuras?

Bueno espero su ayuda gracias.


----------



## Testing1234567

[PAST]: I know it rained yesterday. (certain) -> I wish it had rained yesterday. (impossible)
[PRESENT]: I know it is raining now. (certain) -> I wish it was/were raining now. (impossible) [NOTE: was and were are both correct in here]
[FUTURE]: I know it will rain tomorrow. (certain) -> I wish it would rain tomorrow. (impossible)

[PAST]: I know it rained yesterday. (certain) -> I wish it has rained yesterday. (possible)
[PRESENT]: I know it is raining now. (certain) -> I wish it is raining now. (possible)
[FUTURE]: I know it will rain tomorrow. (certain) -> I wish it is going to rain tomorrow. (possible)
NOTE: I know the sentences don't make sense, but I'm talking about the grammar, not the logic.


----------



## JennyTW

Jeremy gilvert said:


> A ver si entendí es decir ustedes dicen eso por el uso del verbo ´´rain´´ es decir que es algo que en ese lugar llueve a menudo. Entonces cuando yo digo que ´´desearía que lloviera mañana ´´ no tendría sentido porque en mi ciudad llueve con frecuencia como en Inglaterra entonces no tendría sentido desear algo que pasa ´´muy a menudo´´ en mi ciudad que es ´´llueve´´. Entonces por eso ustedes dicen que sería mejor usarlo en un contexto o´´ lugar donde no llueve mucho por ejemplo como en ´´el desierto´´.
> --Pero si podría servirnos si dijéramos que ´´desearía que No´ lloviera mañana ´´ por el hecho de que llueve mucho.  Entonces, ¿Allí si estaría bien usar esa forma? ´´i wish it doesn´t rained´´. ¿Sería correcto?
> O´ ¿debería también usar el ´´wish + would´´? ¿Si? o ´ ¿no?
> 
> -Pero no entiendo por qué si funciona con el´´wish+would´´? ´´_I wish it *would rain* tomorrow´´._  Mi pregunta es, ¿luego el verbo ´´rain´´ no indica la misma cosa? es decir ¿no daría lo mismo? ¿Que aquí llueve muy frecuentemente y es absurdo desear que llueva en un lugar que llueve mucho?.. Pero en fin que índica con ´´wish+would ´´ ¿cal seria la diferencia entre las dos estructuras?
> 
> Bueno espero su ayuda gracias.


No, no. No tiene nada que ver con el hecho de que llueva normalmente o no. Es sólo por los tiempos. Mira lo que te he dicho en #5. Es eso nada más. 


Como "I wish + pasadao" se usa para desear lo contrario de una SITUACIÓN (no acción individual) en el presente, han digo ese contexto de rain. 
A ver si otro jemplo lo aclara. 


Situación actual - mi madre no me suele compra mucha ropa. Yo deseó lo contrario. 
"I wish my mother bought me more clothes". 


Hay un vestido que me encanta y deseo que me lo compre (él comprar tiene que ser en futuro, a partir del momento de hablar). 
"I wish my mother would buy me that dress". 


* "I wish you bought me that dress". no se puede decir porque se refiere a una solo acción no una SITUACIÓN en presente.


----------



## JennyTW

Testing1234567 said:


> [PAST]: I know it rained yesterday. (certain) -> I wish it had rained yesterday. (impossible)
> [PRESENT]: I know it is raining now. (certain) -> I wish it was/were raining now. (impossible) [NOTE: was and were are both correct in here]
> [FUTURE]: I know it will rain tomorrow. (certain) -> I wish it would rain tomorrow. (impossible)
> 
> [PAST]: I know it rained yesterday. (certain) -> I wish it has rained yesterday. (possible)
> [PRESENT]: I know it is raining now. (certain) -> I wish it is raining now. (possible)
> [FUTURE]: I know it will rain tomorrow. (certain) -> I wish it is going to rain tomorrow. (possible)
> NOTE: I know the sentences don't make sense, but I'm talking about the grammar, not the logic.


The grammar of the second black of sentences is wrong in all of them. We can't use "I wish" like that.


----------



## Testing1234567

Well I can't think of any other verbs to use, so this is it.


----------



## JennyTW

Testing1234567 said:


> Well I can't think of any other verbs to use, so this is it.


We would use "hope".


----------



## Oddmania

Jeremy gilvert said:


> Pero si podría servirnos si dijéramos que ´´desearía que No´ lloviera mañana ´´ por el hecho de que llueve mucho.  Entonces, ¿Allí si estaría bien usar esa forma? ´´i wish it doesn´t rained´´. ¿Sería correcto?
> O´ ¿debería también usar el ´´wish + would´´? ¿Si? o ´ ¿no?



_"I wish it *doesn't rain*"_ doesn't makes sense, and _"I wish it *doesn't rain**ed*"_ makes even less so.

When _"I wish..."_ means _"Ojalá..."_, it must be followed by a *past *tense (_doesn_'t is the *present *tense).

"Ojalá *fuera *rico" → _I wish I *were *rich_.
"¡Ojalá me lo *hubieras dicho* antes!" → _I wish you *had told* me before!_

Now, you may wonder why_ I wish..._ can be followed by _would_, as I said it should be followed by a past tense. The thing is, the auxiliary _would _is the past form of the auxiliary _will_. Hence, it's possible to use _would _after _I wish..._

...I hope it *will *rain tomorrow ≈  I wish it *would *rain tomorrow.
...I want *to be* rich ≈  I wish I *were *rich.
...I want you *to have told* me ≈  I wish you *had told* me.

The phrase "I wish..." is like an algorithm that puts everything one step back in the past. _Will _becomes _would_; _you have_ becomes_ you had_, etc.

Now, what's the difference between _"I wish it rained"_ and _"I wish it would rain"_ ?

*1.*_ "I wish it *rained*" _is the *past *form of _"It *rains*"_ (remember what I said about the algorithm thingie? Well, _it rains_ was turned into _it rained_ by the algorithm).

So, in the first place (before the phrase _I wish..._ was used), the sentence was _"It rains"_, as in_ I hope it rains._
This is the Present tense: in English, the present tense is used to talk about _acciónes habituales._
Hence, the sentence _I wish it rained_ means the exact same thing: _una acción habitual._

....._I love rain! I wish it rained all the time here!_ (= I want the statement «It rains all the time» to be correct in real life).


*2.*_ "I wish it *would rain*" _is the *past *form of _"It *will rain*"_.

In the first place (before the phrase _I wish..._ was used), the sentence was _"It will rain"_, as in_ I hope it will rain._
This is the Future tense: something that will happen once in the future.
Hence, the sentence _I wish it would rain _means the exact same thing: something that will happen once in the future.

_.....I wish it would rain! And I wish you would buy me that dress!_  (= I want the statements «It will rain» and «You will buy me that dress» to be correct in real life).


----------



## Cenzontle

The forms of the Spanish subjunctive are easy to identify, 
but in English it's harder because the* subjunctive* is identical in form to the *simple past tense* (except for "to be"—past "was", subj. "were").
Let me say this in a different way: 
To go from an indicative (factual) statement to a subjunctive one (to follow "I wish..."), take the indicative form and add a *marker of "pastness"*.
• If the factual form is in the *simple present*, put the "I wish" form in the *simple past*.  "I *see* a lot of improvement, but I wish I *saw *more improvement."
• If ... the *present progressive*, ... use the *past progressive* (with the verb "to be" in a "past-like" form:
......"I*'m* walk*ing* along Main Street, but I wish I *were* walk*ing* along the Champs Élysés."
• If ... the *future* (with "will"), ... use the *past form of "will"*, namely "would":  "They say it *will *rain on Thursday.  I wish it *would *rain tomorrow."
• If ... the *simple past*, ...—if you add a marker of pastness to the past, it looks like the *past perfect*:
......"I *saw* the car coming from the left; I wish I *had seen* the truck coming from the right."

Jeremy, let's go back to your sentences:
If we're talking factually about tomorrow's weather, we will use the future tense:  "It *will *rain tomorrow."  Use the formula above to convert that to "I wish it *would *rain tomorrow".
So then, what is the use of "I wish it rain*ed*"?
It looks like the simple past, so it's the subjunctive associated with the simple present, "It rains."
When can we say "It rains..."?  Not to describe a present rain storm: that would be "It's raining."
"It rains" is not about the weather at this moment—it's about the climate:  "It rains every day in town A, but it hardly ever rains in town B.  I wish it rained more in my town."


----------



## chileno

Cenzontle said:


> "It rains" is not about the weather at this moment—it's about the climate:  "It rains every day in town A, but it hardly ever rains in town B.  I wish *it rained *more in my town."



So according to what you are saying, I wish *it rained more* tomorrow, would be a better choice, as apposed to what the OP posted?


----------



## Cenzontle

> So according to what you are saying, I wish *it rained more tomorrow, would be a better choice*


I'm sorry, chileno, I can't endorse that.
"Tomorrow" is one particular instance of rain.
"I wish it rained more" is about how wet or dry the climate is, in the long run.
They don't fit together.


----------



## chileno

Cenzontle said:


> I'm sorry, chileno, I can't endorse that.
> "Tomorrow" is one particular instance of rain.
> "I wish it rained more" is about how wet or dry the climate is, in the long run.
> They don't fit together.




I am sorry. I cannot follow your logic here.

But all the same, thank you for answering.


----------



## Cenzontle

I'll give it one more try, chileno.
The subjunctive in "I wish it *would *rain" corresponds to the indicative in "It *will *rain" (tomorrow, for example).
The subjunctive in "I wish it *were *rain*ing*" corresponds to the indicative in "It *is* rain*ing*" (water is falling at this moment).
The subjunctive in "I wish it rain*ed*" corresponds to the indicative in "It rain*s*".
What does it mean to say "It rains"?  It's certainly not equivalent to "It is raining".
It generally needs some context to give it meaning:  
"It rains nine days out of ten in the rainy season."
"It rains 1.5 meters a year in that place."
"It hardly ever rains in Southern California."
These are statements about the usual pattern of rain, not an individual rainfall like the one that might happen tomorrow.
So I can't say "I wish it rained..." with "tomorrow".


----------



## chileno

I understand what you are saying, however, the logic is not there. It is not there.

It is just like if I said:

He eats, which has nothing to do with "he's eating"

He eats fish every day.... he's eating fish...

?!

Which proves beyond any doubt, that I don't speak English or Spanish, for that matter.


----------



## scw2011

chileno said:


> So according to what you are saying, I wish *it rained more* tomorrow, would be a better choice, as apposed to what the OP posted?


"I wish it rained more in my town" ...en general. No se puede decir esta frase "i wish it rained more..." con un tiempo específico. 
*Tienes que utilizar "wish+would" para expresar un deseo del futuro en este ejemplo. *


----------



## chileno

Thank you. That's what cenzontle explained.


----------



## Jeremy gilvert

A nose que es ´´acción habitual´´ porque al verla me imagine en inmediatamente que como se trataba de ´´llover´´ y ustedes mencionaron ´´habitualmente ‘me imagine´ que era algo que pasada regularmente es decir ´´llover frecuentemente´´ .Pero, entonces ¿a qué se refieren con ´´acción habitual de que cosa? ¿Entonces a que se refieren? Y además la estructura de i wish +pasado simple  pienso que si indica futuro porque cuando decimos I wish i Where rich ¿eso no indica que tal vez yo sea rico en un futuro?
o´ eso indica que ´´yo desearía ser rico, pero, ´´ya mismo´´ es decir right now. ¿Es correcto lo que digo?

-¿Y la diferencia es que si fuera con al estructura de ´´wish + would´´indicaría futuro? es decir ¿indicaría que desearía ser rico, pero, en ´´en un FUTURO? 
-Entonces es por eso que, cuando decimos ´´i wish it rained tomorrow´´, No´ indica futuro porque la estructura indicaría que yo deseo que llueva ya mismo, e incluso  el ´´tomorrow´´  no´ lo ayuda para que quede en futuro. Es más al traducirse quedaría algo así como...´´desearía que llueva ahora mismo ´´mañana´´.´´Como si mescláramos presente con futuro´´.
En el ejemplo este ejemplo que distes: 


-Situación actual - mi madre no me suele compra mucha ropa. Yo deseo lo contrario. 
 "I wish my mother bought me more clothes". Eso indicaría que tu deseas que te compre más ropa hasta ahí lo entiendo, ahora ¿también indica que tú quieres que te compre más ropa pero ya mismo en el presente? como por ejemplo que salgan hoy mismo de compras, o´ que se vallan de compras lo más pronto posible incluso ya mismo. ¿También indica eso? ¿Estoy en lo correcto?



-En fin ¿es correcto mi análisis sobre esto? ¿Si se nota que lo entendí´? 

 -Espero que me respondan en especial *JennyTW* gracias.

Pd no entendi muy bien esto: * "I wish you bought me that dress". no se puede decir porque se refiere a una solo acción no una SITUACIÓN en presente.¿A que se refire con ´´una sola accion´´ no´  una situcion en presente?


----------



## JennyTW

chileno said:


> I understand what you are saying, however, the logic is not there. It is not there.
> 
> It is just like if I said:
> 
> He eats, which has nothing to do with "he's eating"
> 
> He eats fish every day.... he's eating fish...
> 
> ?!
> 
> Which proves beyond any doubt, that I don't speak English or Spanish, for that matter.


"Eat" and "eating" obviously refer to the same action. But they are NOT used in the same contexts. In English we can't use the present simple to talk about one specific occurrence of an action. We can only use it to talk about habits etc in general. So the moment we use a time expression which refers to one specific time (tomorrow, now, this afternoon etc) automatically we CANNOT use the present simple to talk about an action. Often in these cases we would use the present continuous (both for actions happening now, and in the future). 

Spanish is much less strict on this point, using the present simple where we cannot in English;

"¿A dónde vas?" - "Where are you going?" (Present continuous because it's referring to now, not everyday)
¿Qué haces esta noche?" - "What are you doing tonight?" (Present continuous because it's referring to tonight, not every night).


----------



## Cenzontle

> ...cuando decimos I wish *I w*ere rich ¿eso no indica que tal vez yo sea rico en un futuro?


No.  No se refiere al futuro, sino al presente.  Mi deseo es poder decir "Soy rico—en este momento."  (Es un deseo "contrary to fact", ya que en realidad no soy rico.)


> -¿Y la diferencia es que si fuera con *la *estructura de ´´wish + would´´indicaría futuro? es decir ¿indicaría que desearía ser rico, pero, en ´´en un FUTURO?


En cierto sentido, sí.  Se aplica a un *suceso *(como ganar el premio gordo de la lotería), más bien que a un estado como "ser rico".
Por eso suena raro decir "I wish I would *be *rich"; mucho mejor es "I wish I would *become *rich" o "I wish I would win the lottery."

"I wish my mother bought me more clothes" >> Ojalá que mi madre tuviera costumbre de comprarme más ropa.


----------



## chileno

JennyTW said:


> ¿Qué haces esta noche?" - "What are you doing tonight?" (Present continuous because it's referring to tonight, not every night).



Same as with Cenzontle, I understand what you are saying, but my logic fails to see your logic. That's all. What is, is. I thank you all for this explanation.

Now as to "¿Qué haces esta noche?" - What are you doing tonight?"to me that's something we use, but it isn't a grammatical form. It is slang, if you will.


----------



## JennyTW

Jeremy gilvert said:


> A nose que es ´´acción habitual´´ porque al verla me imagine en inmediatamente que como se trataba de ´´llover´´ y ustedes mencionaron ´´habitualmente ‘me imagine´ que era algo que pasada regularmente es decir ´´llover frecuentemente´´ .Pero, entonces ¿a qué se refieren con ´´acción habitual de que cosa? ¿Entonces a que se refieren? Y además la estructura de i wish +pasado simple  pienso que si indica futuro porque cuando decimos I wish i Where rich ¿eso no indica que tal vez yo sea rico en un futuro?
> o´ eso indica que ´´yo desearía ser rico, pero, ´´ya mismo´´ es decir right now. ¿Es correcto lo que digo?
> 
> -¿Y la diferencia es que si fuera con al estructura de ´´wish + would´´indicaría futuro? es decir ¿indicaría que desearía ser rico, pero, en ´´en un FUTURO?
> -Entonces es por eso que, cuando decimos ´´i wish it rained tomorrow´´, No´ indica futuro porque la estructura indicaría que yo deseo que llueva ya mismo, e incluso  el ´´tomorrow´´  no´ lo ayuda para que quede en futuro. Es más al traducirse quedaría algo así como...´´desearía que llueva ahora mismo ´´mañana´´.´´Como si mescláramos presente con futuro´´.
> En el ejemplo este ejemplo que distes:
> 
> 
> -Situación actual - mi madre no me suele compra mucha ropa. Yo deseo lo contrario.
> "I wish my mother bought me more clothes". Eso indicaría que tu deseas que te compre más ropa hasta ahí lo entiendo, ahora ¿también indica que tú quieres que te compre más ropa pero ya mismo en el presente? como por ejemplo que salgan hoy mismo de compras, o´ que se vallan de compras lo más pronto posible incluso ya mismo. ¿También indica eso? ¿Estoy en lo correcto?
> 
> 
> 
> -En fin ¿es correcto mi análisis sobre esto? ¿Si se nota que lo entendí´?
> 
> -Espero que me respondan en especial *JennyTW* gracias.
> 
> Pd no entendi muy bien esto: * "I wish you bought me that dress". no se puede decir porque se refiere a una solo acción no una SITUACIÓN en presente.¿A que se refire con ´´una sola accion´´ no´  una situcion en presente?



Primero, quizás el término "acción habitual" pueda confundir un poco, porque frases como "It never rains here" se consideran "acciones habituales". En realidad lo que quiere decir el término es "acciones que suelen o no suelen ocurrir con más o menos frecuencia, para distinguirlas de "una acción que se realiza ahora", por ejemplo. Se usa el presente simple para esas "acciones habituales" y el presente continuous para las que se stan realizando ahora mismo. 

En el caso de la ropa, "I wish my mother bought me more clothes", NO se refiere específicamente a que quiere que vayamos AHORA MISMO a comprar, pero como en general quiero que me compre más ropa, sin especificar cuando, "ahora mismo" iría incluido tanto como cualquier posible momento de compra. 

Una "situacion actual" es por ejemplo que mi madre no me suele comprar ropa, o que yo soy pobre. Aquí no estamos hablando de una sola acción realizada, como por ejemplo si un día me compra algo o que yo gane la lotería. Estos serían ejemplos de "una sola acción". 
Si decimos "buy that dress" estamos hablando de la compra de un vestido determinado, y entonces la compra sería en el futuro (aunque sea muy próximo- por ejemplo, justo después de hablar). Entonces, por la misma razón que no se puede decir * "I wish it rained tomorrow", que tu ya has entendido, tampoco se puede decir * "I wish my mother bought me that dress".


----------



## JennyTW

chileno said:


> Same as with Cenzontle, I understand what you are saying, but my logic fails to see your logic. That's all. What is, is. I thank you all for this explanation.
> 
> Now as to "¿Qué haces esta noche?" - What are you doing tonight?"to me that's something we use, but it isn't a grammatical form. It is slang, if you will.


No, it isn't slang at all. It's the use of  present tense for the near future. Both languages do it, the difference being that Spanish uses the present simple while English uses the present continuous. 

Also, could you explain your logic to us, because I don't really understand what you mean?


----------



## Cenzontle

"I wish my mother bought me a new shirt."
"I wish my mother bought me a new shirt every month."


----------



## chileno

JennyTW said:


> No, it isn't slang at all. It's the use of  present tense for the near future. Both languages do it, the difference being that Spanish uses the present simple while English uses the present continuous.



In Spanish if anything, we'll say more ¿Qué estás haciendo esta noche? instead of ¿Qué haces esta noche? when referring to the future. That one represents the present. Some people will ask that way, but it isn't a correct use, although understood.


----------



## JennyTW

That may be the case in Chile, but in Spain it's more common (and correct) to say "¿Qué haces mañana?" than "¿Qué estas haciendo mañana?"
Have a look at this link where it talks about this use;
https://facultystaff.richmond.edu/~ahermida/verbos1.htm    (It's the fifth use of the present).


----------



## SevenDays

"Wish", por su significado de "posibilidad remota/imposibilidad", está relacionado con lo que es "counterfactual"; o sea, con lo que es _contrario a la realidad_. Por lo tanto, "wish" no encaja en usos netamente "futuros", pues el futuro _puede ser_ o _no ser_, pero no es _contrario a la realidad/counterfactual_, ya que el futuro todavía no ocurre. A mi juicio, ese es el problema con "I wish it rained tomorrow"; se refiere a un futuro, y el futuro no es _counterfactual_. Ahora bien, si el futuro al cual se refiere "wish" tiene una relación con el presente, sí se puede usar la forma del _simple past_. Por ejemplo, si estamos en una guerra, perfectamente puedo decir _I wish the war end*ed* tomorrow, _ya que, en el momento del habla, la guerra es una realidad, y lo contrario a eso es el deseo que expresa "wish".  De la misma manera, si veo que a mi mejor amigo su mamá le está comprando una camisa nueva, también puedo decir _I *wish* my mother *bought* me a new shirt_, que indica más _improbabilidad_ que _I *hope* my mother *buys* me a new shirt_. Dicho de otra manera, el uso de "wish" con el _simple past_ necesita estar contextualizado, ligado al presente, para que esta forma verbal aporte un valor modal (y no temporal), lo que no ocurre en "I wish it rained tomorrow". (A propósito, no hay que confundir este uso de "rained" con una estructura condicional, donde sí lo podríamos usar: _if it *rained* tomorrow, I would be happy_.)


----------



## Jeremy gilvert

1-Cundo tú dices en el primer párrafo que frases como "It never rains here" se consideran "acciones habituales" las cuales suceden más o menos con frecuencia. Entonteces ¿Cómo sabemos cuándo es una acción habitual a parte de ´´llover´´?

  ---En el caso de la ropa, "I wish my mother bought me more clothes", NO se refiere específicamente a que quiere que vayamos AHORA MISMO a comprar, pero como en general quiero que me compre más ropa, sin especificar cuándo, "ahora mismo" iría incluido tanto como cualquier posible momento de compra.
  -Bueno en ese ejemplo yo me refería que como están usando la estructura ´´wish+pasado simple´´, indicaría presente  es decir que las cosas sucedieran lo más pronto posible.

2-E en el ejemplo que tu das sobre las ´´situaciones actuales´´ como. Que mi mamá no me suele comprar ropa ´´ o´ que soy pobre, en fin tú dices que son situaciones .Pero, mi pregunta es ¿Cómo se sabe cuándo es una situación? es decir sabemos que son en presente y que nosotros queremos lo contrario de eso pero, ¿Cómo las identificamos es decir, como sabemos que son situaciones? ¿Tiene que ver el verbo?...

3-En el último párrafo tú hablas de ´´acciones realizadas´´ o´ ´´una sola acción´´  y das ejemplos como: ´´que si un día me compra algo o´ que yo gane la lotería. Estos serían ejemplos de "una sola acción". Entonces ¿Cómo sabemos que es una acción es decir , una acción es decir debemos tener en cuenta el verbo ¿ por ejemplo: una acción podría ser : correr, bailar , o ´ jugar o´ como tu dijiste el verbo ‘comprar´´  ? ¿Eso indica que es una acción? 

4-Si decimos "buy that dress" estamos hablando de la compra de un vestido determinado, y entonces la compra sería en el futuro (aunque sea muy próximo- por ejemplo, justo después de hablar). A aquí en este párrafo tú te refieres a que deseas comprar un vestido, (es decir, una acción), y también dices que la compra seria en futuro. Entonces ¿tú dices que la compra seria en futuro por el simple hecho de ser una acción al usar el verbo ´´buy´´? ¿eso es lo que quieres decir? Es decir cuando notamos que  es una acción debemos inmediatamente usar  la estructura ´´wish+would´´? 

5-Algo que quisiera saber también es la diferencia entre las dos estructuras podemos decir que wish+pasad simple es para ´´situaciones´´ y ´´wish+would´´ se usa para ´´acciones´´ que deseamos ejecutar como: comprar,bailar, jugaren le parke. ¿Seria correcto lo que digo?

6--Ahora por ultimo quiero saber esto, sabemos que no podemos decir "I wish it rained tomorrow", porque ´´llover es una acción´´  y la estructura ´´wish +pasado simple´´ (es para situaciones).Ademas el probelma tambien es ´´tomorrow´´que debe ser usado pero en su estructura de ´´wish+would´´(para indicar futuro). Hasta ahí no hay problema.Pero, ¿por qué si podemos decir: ´´ "I wish it rained more often in this desert.? Allí indicaría ´´presente´´ incluso podemos decir ´´ I wish it rained´´. (Es decir indica que desearía que lloviera ahora) entonces ¿la palabra llover como tu dijistes es una ´´´accion´´ y por eso se debe usar con wish+woul al igual que ´´comprar´´.¿Entonces porque con ´´llover´´ si es posible usarlo con la estructura ´´wish+pasado simple? es un caso especial lo que tu llamas ´´acciones habituales´´?





Bueno espero tu respuesta porfavor    por que quiero en verdad salir de este enredo. Te lo agradezco *JennyTW*


----------

